# Some helpful thoughts about my situation?



## Leafsfan (2 Feb 2008)

So I took the CFAT and after the person handling everything told me that I passed and was acceptable as an officer. (I am applying as a DEO for Intelligence Officer in the Army). However, he told me that even though I passed, my spatial score was low and that others applying had a graduate degree (I only have my BA).

When I asked him if I should write the CFAT again to up my score on spatial, he said I could, but that I should just move forward since I passed it anyway, but that he just wanted me to understand that it is tough. He told me that it is a very hard position to get into and suggested that as another choice on my application I should put in MARS Officer (Navy). I told him I would think about it but that I really was interested in the Army and that job. Anyway, I did my medical and now am waiting for my interview (late next month).

My question is, was he basically telling me that I won't get in as an Int. Officer? Is that why he suggested the MARS trade? Or am I just reading too much into this? Any suggestions or ideas would be great.

Sorry for the long post, thanks for your help.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Feb 2008)

Leafsfan said:
			
		

> So I took the CFAT and after the person handling everything told me that I passed and was acceptable as an officer. (I am applying as a DEO for Intelligence Officer in the Army). However, he told me that even though I passed, my spatial score was low and that others applying had a graduate degree (I only have my BA).
> 
> When I asked him if I should write the CFAT again to up my score on spatial, he said I could, but that I should just move forward since I passed it anyway, but that he just wanted me to understand that it is tough. He told me that it is a very hard position to get into and suggested that as another choice on my application I should put in MARS Officer (Navy). I told him I would think about it but that I really was interested in the Army and that job. Anyway, I did my medical and now am waiting for my interview (late next month).
> 
> ...



I think you're reading too much into this.

Steady on - it may take longer to get the trade you seek, as opposed to the alternatives, but if you're qualified, you're qualified.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Feb 2008)

There is a reason they are called Military Career Counsellors.  He/She gave you some advice about your chances for your occupation choice and he/she didn't pull it out of their asses.  It is up to you to take it or leave it.


----------



## deej96 (3 Feb 2008)

Don't doubt yourself- that's how they weed out those not fit for the job...If you think being an Int. Officer is for you, go for it.  
Remember that the CFAT is just a test [no offense to those who stand by standardized testing], it might not reflect your actual skills.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Feb 2008)

_Don't doubt yourself- that's how they weed out those not fit for the job..._

Explain yourself old wise one.


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Feb 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Don't doubt yourself- that's how they weed out those not fit for the job..._
> 
> Explain yourself old wise one.



Simple really, if you dont persevere then you're "not fit for the job"

in general anyone who quits at the first sign of a speedbump isnt fit for the job he or she is applying for.

that's why I agree with others, if this is really what you want, persevere


----------



## kincanucks (4 Feb 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Simple really, if you dont persevere then you're "not fit for the job"
> 
> in general anyone who quits at the first sign of a speedbump isnt fit for the job he or she is applying for.
> 
> that's why I agree with others, if this is really what you want, persevere



And you are deej96 or just another 18 year old who knows everything?


----------



## ghyslyn (5 Feb 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> And you are deej96 or just another 18 year old who knows everything?



If I'm not wrong you shouldn't comment or you should agree, if I am wrong you should tell me I'm wrong and how rather then ask such a question.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> If I'm not wrong you shouldn't comment or you should agree, if I am wrong you should tell me I'm wrong and how rather then ask such a question.



I might remind you of who you are, and who you may be talking to.

My suggestion right now is for you to go on LISTENING SILENCE, before you overstep you limited knowledge base and really get into trouble.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I might remind you of who you are, and who you may be talking to.
> 
> My suggestion right now is for you to go on LISTENING SILENCE, before you overstep you limited knowledge base and really get into trouble.



Sound advice that is so seldom heeded by younger people! :-X


----------



## benny88 (5 Feb 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Sound advice that is so seldom heeded by younger people! :-X




    I don't think that's a fair stereotype. If I were to make a similar comment about "dinosaurs" I would get gangpiled for making an unfair generalization. Granted, ghyslyn put his foot in his mouth a little bit, but I think it was fair of him to ask to be corrected rather than sniped at:



			
				ghyslyn said:
			
		

> if I am wrong you should tell me I'm wrong and how.


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I don't think that's a fair stereotype. If I were to make a similar comment about "dinosaurs" I would get gangpiled for making an unfair generalization. Granted, ghyslyn put his foot in his mouth a little bit, but I think it was fair of him to ask to be corrected rather than sniped at:



Actually - speaking as a "dinosaur" - if your stereotype was accurate, I'd probably agree with you - and I would argue with those who may dogpile you.  (Seriously - check my posting history).

The problem, young Jedi, is that I - as a dinosaur, have a very good idea of what it is to be a young person.  You as a young person, on the other hand, have absolutely NO idea what it is to be a dinosaur.  So - my generalizations regarding young folk are likely (but not always) to be more accurate than your generalizations regarding dinosaurs.

ghyslyn did put his foot in his mouth a bit, and that's OK - and it was fair of him to ask to be corrected - BUT, he did it with discernible attitude.  And ATTITUDE is something that all young folk have (even us dinosaurs when we were young guys), and THAT's OK, too.  But, if you're going to display attitude, you need to be ready for the following equal and opposite reaction.

Don't sweat it - it'll wear off after a while - just in time for some young guy to call you a dinosaur.


----------



## benny88 (6 Feb 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Actually - speaking as a "dinosaur" - if your stereotype was accurate



  Only used in jest and to call attention to the other negative stereotypes being used.



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The problem, young Jedi, is that I - as a dinosaur, have a very good idea of what it is to be a young person.  You as a young person, on the other hand, have absolutely NO idea what it is to be a dinosaur.



  Very true, good point.
  



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> So - my generalizations regarding young folk are likely (but not always) to be more accurate than your generalizations regarding dinosaurs.



    I think that rationale is a little weak. I yield to your experience, and in fact, to just about everyone on this site, but my initial post wasn't about which generalizations were more correct, but that we shouldn't make them at all. Stupidity has no age limit, so they say...



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it - it'll wear off after a while - just in time for some young guy to call you a dinosaur.



  That's DEFINITELY something we can agree on. :crybaby:


----------



## deej96 (6 Feb 2008)

> Explain yourself old wise one.



I'm niether old nor wise- I admit that.  But I do learn from experience, as does everyone _regardless_ of age.  



> And you are deej96 or just another 18 year old who knows everything?



Ok, I didn't state anywhere that I know everything.  And now I know why people hide their age.  I don't want to go in the middle of the "dinosaurs vs. young peeps with attitude problems" debate, but I'm just wondering if my advise would have been taken any differently if there was a different number shown as my age....



> The problem, young Jedi, is that I - as a dinosaur, have a very good idea of what it is to be a young person.  You as a young person, on the other hand, have absolutely NO idea what it is to be a dinosaur.  So - my generalizations regarding young folk are likely (but not always) to be more accurate than your generalizations regarding dinosaurs.



Advise is advise, Leafsfan doesn't have to take mine if he doesn't like it or maybe thinks i'm too young to realize what is going on.  That's fine.  But descriminating towards younger people just because they haven't experienced AS MUCH of life isn't all that great either.
Peoples lives are different, and from that, they experience different things.  Yes I'm younger, but I might have better knowledge of a certain thing because of my experience with it.  Like guitar, I have played that for 12 years and I think I would know more about it then someone who is 25 and just beginning.  Just because I'm younger, doesn't mean i haven't experienced life.  What I experience is different from that of the older generations.  I don't doubt that you know more about being young then I do of being old, but what does that have to do about giving advise on a certain topic.  

Age shouldn't account for what opinions are; they are opinions, you can agree or not, but you can't say I'm wrong just because i'm 18.  That doesn't hinder the fact that I could be wrong, I know that is a pretty good possibility 

And with that, I can now defend what I previously said to leafsfan.  What I meant by "Don't doubt yourself- that is how they weed out those not fit for the job," is that if one doesn't believe they can achieve something, then they won't.  Confidence is needed to strive in life, and no i'm not talking about guys who are freakishly full of themselves, I'm talking about the ability to set a goal and know that you can get to it through all the 'bumps in the road' and actually achieve it.  You might not be the best runner, or the smartest, but you can still do what ever you want- within limits- i'm not saying that if someone believes they can fly they should jump off a cliff, i'm saying they can go to school and get a pilots lisence and do it that way, in reality.   

...but hey, what do I know, I am after all only 18.


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I don't think that's a fair stereotype. If I were to make a similar comment about "dinosaurs" I would get gangpiled for making an unfair generalization. Granted, ghyslyn put his foot in his mouth a little bit, but I think it was fair of him to ask to be corrected rather than sniped at:



I think Roy answered it far more eloquently than I could. I do think it's a fair stereotype for exactly the same reasons Roy listed. Keep in mind that it is only a stereotype of young people in _general_, not young people _specifically_, and it is based on years of experience both as a dinosaur and a father of two boys who are infinitely smarter than their father could ever hope to be. ???

No harm, no foul.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2008)

I have bitten my tongue until it has bled and then I had to spit.  Yes, young Jedi advice (not advise) is just that, advice, but opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.  Your original insinuation that if someone gives up on their chosen occupation because there are some roadblocks in the way, like suitability for acceptance, will effect their chances of being an effective member of the CF in another more suitable occupation is asinine and smacks of someone who is inexperienced and well out of their lane.  Military Career Counsellors are well trained to give the best possible advice to their applicants and that advice is not only based on training but on experience as well.  If you know something well, like playing a guitar, then your comments would be welcomed. You can accuse me of discrimination all you want but the fact remains that you don't know anything (or enough) about how the recruiting system works and you certainly do not have enough life experience to be giving anyone advice, unless they are younger than you.  I was once 18 and full of piss and vinegar and thought I had the world by tail and it was only after someone who was older, experienced and much wiser than me gave me a life lesson did I realized that I had some living and growing up to do yet  Sure we all want to do something great in our lives but sometimes life just doesn't work out the way we want it to and we may have to accept something else and what we do with that makes us great.  Believing is very important but the reality of the situation requires us to adjust our believes on a constant basis and that ability only gets better through age and life experience. 

Leafsfan,

You were given some good advice but it was not design to dissuade you from continuing on with your desire to become an Int O but don't be surprised when they come back to you and tell you that you weren't selected.  Good luck in whatever you choose.

And as a last point.  This discussion is something we can all learn from and it is never too early or late to learn.  Cheers.


----------



## hauger (6 Feb 2008)

Yikes....seems people get their nickers in a knot pretty quick playing a game of "I know more than you do".

Leafsfan...I have to say the MCC was just trying to perk your interests in something other than Int O.  I mean, good luck and all with it, but it's a trade with a very, very high level of demand and direct hire openings are in very limited supply.  Not saying that you don't have a shot (since I know next to nothing about you or your situation), but the reality is a successful applicant for such a trade has to bring quite a lot more than the listed entry requirements to the table.  Master's degree's help.  Multiple languages help.  You know what really helps though, quite a few years of military experience (up till recently the only way into Int O was to first qualify and work within the military first, there were no direct hires).

Now, to cover my butt from the flames to follow.........take my advice with the same weight and place the same level of importance on it as you would if you rec'd this advice, unsolicited, from some guy you met on the bus.  Why?  Well, this is a public internet forum after all.


----------



## deej96 (6 Feb 2008)

You're right kincanucks.  I don't know a lot about recruiting, as I am just going through the process [the only knowledge I know of it is what I have learned through here, and what I learned at the recruiting center talking to the poeple]....so I probably shouldn't have spoken out.  I'll leave that to the Military Career Counsellors from now on.  

But I must say, I can't wait till I'm 'yoda' and giving the "old, wise" advise to the 'young jedi's' ...
Like this quote- 



> ...it was only after someone who was older, experienced and much wiser than me gave me a life lesson did I realized that I had some living and growing up to do yet.  Sure we all want to do something great in our lives but sometimes life just doesn't work out the way we want it to and we may have to accept something else and what we do with that makes us great.  Believing is very important but the reality of the situation requires us to adjust our believes on a constant basis and that ability only gets better through age and life experience.



you might recognize it...

anyways, good luck leafsfan!  and peace kincanucks...


----------



## medaid (6 Feb 2008)

deej96 said:
			
		

> You're right kincanucks.  I don't know a lot about recruiting, as I am just going through the process [the only knowledge I know of it is what I have learned through here, and what I learned at the recruiting center talking to the poeple]....so I probably shouldn't have spoken out.  I'll leave that to the Military Career Counsellors from now on.
> 
> But I must say, I can't wait till I'm 'yoda' and giving the "old, wise" advise to the 'young jedi's' ...
> Like this quote-
> ...



Keep waiting. You've got years to go after you get in. If you get in.


----------



## deej96 (6 Feb 2008)

haha thanks for the resentment.  And I realize that, I'll just call it a 'life long  goal'... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2008)

Are we done here ?

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## medaid (6 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Are we done here ?
> 
> Milnet.ca staff



Sorry mate. Yeah, I think we are.


----------

